
Google off list of 20 most trusted companies - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/12/15/BU7F14N56T.DTL
======
ErrantX
So people trsut Facebook but not Google.

Opinion like this is all very well but I wonder how much of it is based on
what the public pick up from the media. Google have been slated a few times
this past year over privacy issues (personally I trust them quite a lot)
whilst Facebook haven't caught the media attention much. So it's not a
surprising result.

Still I know who I trsut more....

